# imprimante epson en wifi



## jujuchim (13 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème de connexion wifi avec mon imprimante : impossible d'imprimer en wifi.
Quand j'ai installé l'imprimante, tout marchait bien (en wifi) et là plus rien.
L'imprimante est une epson stylus SX510W.  elle est connectée directement à la livebox (entrée de la clé WEP dans l'imprimante) et les pilotes sont bien installés sur l'ordinateur.

L'ordinateur est lui aussi connecté à la livebox (et la live box fonctionne).
Quand je souhaite imprimer une page, il m'ouvre la petite icone dans le dock (que j'ouvre), et un éclair jaune apparait sur le logo et le message apparait : imprimente hors ligne.

J'ai essayé de redémarrer l'imprimante, puis l'ordinateur, puis les 2, j'ai réenregistré la clé WEP dans l'imprimante, mais rien à faire...
En attandant, le cable me permet bien d'imprimer, mais je voudrais bien revenir en wifi.

Est- ce quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce problème ou connait la solution?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## ascorbik (14 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, je viens d'installer la même imprimante et je suis exactement dans la même situation que toi. as tu trouvé la solution ? ou quelqu'un d'autre ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h58 ----------

Mon ordi est connecté à ma freebox activée en routeur
Mon imprimante connectée à ma frebox également (confirmé pendant l'install EPSON)
Lorsque je déconnecte le cable USB l'imprimante passe hors connection, aucun relai WIFI ne semble se mettre en place.
Avant l'install d'Epson ils nous demandent de créer un reseau TCP/IP via DHCP mais je ne comprends pas à quoi sert cette manip car à aucun moment on ne crée un pont entre l'ordi et l'imprimante... (pas de demande de ref de périphériques...)

Bref j'ai l'impression qu'il manque 2 choses : 
1/ un ordre à l'imprimante qui lui demande de passer en connection wifi lorsque l'USB est off
2/ un pont entre l'ordi et l'imprimante : est ce le rôle de le freebox activée en routeur...
Désolé pour les connaisseurs je raconte peut être des grosses C.... mais j'aimerais bien trouver une solution....
à votre écoute...


----------



## ascorbik (14 Novembre 2009)

Bon j'ai un peu avancé même si ça ne fonctionne pas encore : 
comme il me le semblait il faut mettre en route la fonction wifi de l'imprimante : aller dans pref système/imprimantes : tu dois avoir l'epson en USB : ajouter une imprimante : on doit te proposer ton imprimante en wifi (le nom fera apparaitre l'adresse mac de ton epson)
tu as donc maintenant 2 imprimantes : une en USB et une en wifi avec le pilote bonjour.
Si tu déconnecte l'USB la wifi reste en ligne, il faut donc la définir par défaut pour imprimer...
Pb quand j'imprime je n'ai pas de message d'erreur, l'impression est notée 'en cours' mais rien de sort....
Help si qq connait la suite...


----------



## ascorbik (14 Novembre 2009)

voici le message d'erreur :


----------



## ascorbik (14 Novembre 2009)

un dernier message pour dire : CA MARCHE !!!
j'ai supprimé le dossier Epson dans bibliothèque
Réinstallé manuellement les pilotes fournis avec l'imprimante (attention pas les derniers dispos sur le site qui ont l'air de merder...)
Supprimé mon imprimantes 'bonjour' dans la liste fournie par préférences syst
ajouté une imprimante : attention là je ne choisis pas 'bonjour" mais 'TCP/IP' comme vu sur un autre sujet de discussion'
Après tout est ok ça marche

Je me permettrais quand même de faire un commentaire sur l'installation fournie par EPSON : 
on ne sait pas trop ce qui est installé, ça dure, on ne comprends pas le principe et en plus ça ne fonctionne pas, bref c'est un peu facile mais je crois que EPSON n'est toujours pas passé au monde MAC car le temps d'installer cette machine j'ai eu l'impression de retourner sur windows.

J'essaye de récapituler la manip même si elle n'est pas très simple : 
1/lancer le cd d'install jusqu'au bout pour configurer le WIFI de l'imprimante (pas trouvé d'autres moyens car je ne vois pas l'appli isolée pour cela sur le cd)
2/ supprimer le dossier EPSON dans bibliothèque ainsi que toutes les appli EPSON dans applications
3/ relancer le CD et choisis install manuelle. installer uniquement les pilotes d'impression, de numérisation et Epson net setup
4/ aller dans pref syst/imprimantes et ajouter une imprimante : choisir la TCI/IP
Après cela tout est ok normalement

Voilà bon courage quand même mais encore un coup de gueule pour les fabricants d'imprimantes qui nous livrent des produits semi-finis et à nousde nous démerder...


----------



## jujuchim (14 Novembre 2009)

OK merci pour les infos, je vais essayer ça en rentrant demain...
Ce qui me chagrine c'est que ça eu marché un moment.

Quand à la connection détaillée dans le manuel epson, où ils nous demandent de créer un reseau TCP/IP via DHCP, ça ne sert à rien car tu as une seule connexion wifi avec ton ordinateur. Si tu l'utilise pour mettre ton imprimente, tu ne sera plus connecté à ta box.

C'est pour ça que j'ai connecté l'imprimente à la box : tu fais la touche SETUP, config LAN, MANUAL, et là tu utilise les flèches (et ta patience) pour entrer la clé WEP.

J'essayerais ta solution et viendrais reposter un ti message pour te dire si ça marche.
En tout cas MERCI !!


----------



## en_zion_la (16 Novembre 2009)

J'ai eu quelques problèmes il y a quelques temps sur un autre modèle wifi Epson PX800 (ou un truc comme ça !!! j'suis au boulot :rose . Il faut faire : 
- Brancher en usb ou routeur WIFI (neufbox, freebox...)
- Désactivier le fonction wifi de l'imprimante
- Insérer le cd d'installation
- Suivre les instructions
- L'imprimante sera alors configurer en USB pour la connection WIFI
- Débrancher de cable USB
-  Fini ...

Protocole suivi à chaque fois avec 100% de réussite  ; j'ai essayé autrement (car un peu galère de relier l'imprimante et la neufbox) sans succès ...


----------



## BBKX (18 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

je partage mon expérience car j'ai un peu galèré avec mon imprimante XP-235. 

Configuration : macbook pro et freebox révolution sans bouton wps. D'après les procédures du manuel impossible de connecter l'imprimante sans câble sauf que celle-ci est livrée sans câble...
J'ai donc contacté Epson via le chat et réponse en moins d'une minute avec toute les procédures. En fait, il faut télécharger un petit logiciel de configuration ici http://support.epson.net/setupnavi/?LG2=FR&OSC=MI&MKN=XP-235&PINF=setup

*bien suivre ces instructions* : 
_le Product Setup va vous proposer d’envoyer les données de connexion, tels que le nom du réseau ou la clé de sécurité Wi-Fi automatiquement à l’imprimante. Il est conseillé de rapprocher l’imprimante à l’ordinateur.
À l’étape de liaison sur l’assistant, la connexion à internet va être coupée temporairement, et vous conterez de 7 minutes pour appuyer sur le bouton Wi-Fi de l’imprimante pendant 3 secondes.
Comme sur la méthode numéro un, le voyant Wi-Fi clignotera vert et orange pendant quelques secondes, puis restera sur le vert fixe si la liaison a été faite avec succès._

Ce qui est vraiment idiot c'est qu'ils ne mettent pas le lien dans l'onglet téléchargement de la fiche technique du produit. Résultat j'ai perdu 2h à chercher une solution sur des forum. J'aurais certes dû les contacter tout de suite mais je me disais qu'ils ne me donneraient rien de plus que les procédures décrites dans le manuel d'installation (incompatibles avec ma configuration un peu spécifique).

Voilà, j'espère que ça pourra vous aider et surtout vous éviter un mini burnout pour une banale imprimante wifi...


----------

